# End of Year Vacation



## JBroida (Dec 13, 2015)

Japanese Knife Imports will be closed after the holidays from Thursday, December 24th 2015 until Monday, January 4th 2016. Our store will resume normal business hours on January 4th. Any orders placed after Tuesday, December 22nd will ship when we return to work in 2016. In addition, orders placed after December 18th may not arrive in time for christmas. We hope you all have a wonderful New Year and thank you so much for your support in 2015. If you need something during this time, e-mail is the best method of contacting us... [email protected]

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/temporary-store-closure


----------



## nirmitlamed (Dec 21, 2015)

Is there any hope to get a respond before 24th? i have been waited for your answer since Dec 3. I know that you are very busy and i get that, but i think this is too much time to wait for a respond on the email. i really want to hear your thought about choosing the right Japanese knife.

This is the post i referred you to in the mail:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25180-Need-help-to-choose-Chef-Knife

Merry Christmas and happy new year!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 21, 2015)

Were working on catching up everyday... All day everyday


----------



## _PixelNinja (Dec 21, 2015)

Jon, you need to start thinking about cloning yourself.


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 21, 2015)

nirmitlamed said:


> Is there any hope to get a respond before 24th? i have been waited for your answer since Dec 3. I know that you are very busy and i get that, but i think this is too much time to wait for a respond on the email. i really want to hear your thought about choosing the right Japanese knife.
> 
> This is the post i referred you to in the mail:
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25180-Need-help-to-choose-Chef-Knife
> ...



How about you ask all of us which of Jon's knives to buy? A few of us collectively have used all his knives more in a professional environment than he has and he is a busy guy.


----------



## lumo (Dec 21, 2015)

Enjoy a well deserved break!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 21, 2015)

also, for what its worth, in our e-mail autoresponder, we always try to let people know that it may be some time before we get back to them, and if its an immediate need, phone calls generally work best. You guys are always more than welcome to call us.


----------



## nirmitlamed (Dec 22, 2015)

cheflivengood said:


> How about you ask all of us which of Jon's knives to buy? A few of us collectively have used all his knives more in a professional environment than he has and he is a busy guy.


Well i did ask for help finding the best choice for my first Japanese knife for me and that is when i found about John and his wife store. I really appreciate all the help i got on this forum, they all very kind and helpful but now that i decided to concentrate on one place i would prefer asking directly the one that knows best about his knifes and having those kind of questions almost everyday. 




JBroida said:


> also, for what its worth, in our e-mail autoresponder, we always try to let people know that it may be some time before we get back to them, and if its an immediate need, phone calls generally work best. You guys are always more than welcome to call us.



Like _PixelNinja suggested, you should clone yourself


----------



## _PixelNinja (Dec 22, 2015)

nirmitlamed said:


> Like _PixelNinja suggested, you should clone yourself


Just to be clear on that, I was not complaining about anything; merely joking about the fact that Jon is very solicited and can only do so much (and he _does_ do a lot). That being said, I won't complain if he decides to create his double "BJroida" and get him to set up a branch in EU


----------



## JBroida (Dec 23, 2015)

FYI, even though we will be closed from tomorrow, i am still working over the next few days to get to e-mails, phone calls, etc. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up, as some of you are still waiting for long overdue responses from me.


----------

